# An Amazing Ride... It’s Been a Pleasure



## Nathan (Oct 31, 2007)

A little over 9 years ago I was working for a large telco as a network engineer and I got the bug to start my own business. In college I had worked as a painter for a man at my church and he taught me well and I picked it up quickly. I decided I’d take this desire to start my own business and the skills I had learned as a painter and start my first company. The only problem was... how do I run a painting business? I had more questions than answers and being from a technical background I immediately started to look online for knowledge. It wasn’t long before I found a site called Painters Chatroom and it amazed me. I had never been apart of a forum before but I learned so much in such a short amount of time that I started to look around for other forums. I found landscaping forums and other trades and quickly noticed that 50% of the knowledge (sales, marketing, business, etc.. ) was all the same. That gave me the idea to start ContractorTalk.com and bring the trades together. One location where we could break down trade specific discussions while all sharing more general knowledge. 

As time went on it became clear that pros had a desire to have a trade specific forums in addition to ContractorTalk.com where they could discuss more technical aspects of their trade. That lead us to create DrywallTalk.com, ElectricianTalk.com, HVACSite.com, PaintTalk.com, PlumbingZone.com, PreservationTalk.com and RoofingTalk.com. I had no idea what this network of sites would grow into but it’s been an amazing and fun ride. 

As fun as it was, over the years the sites started to take up more and more of my time and exceed my technical abilities. I felt like I wasn’t doing a good enough job on my own and was a little tired of being on call day and night with server issues. In order to keep growing the sites into the resource I wanted them to be and not get burnt out in the process I realized I needed help. Because of this, in January of 2010 I merged my company with Escalate Media. We still operate independently as “The Building Network” but they have taken over all the back end work that I’m not good at. That has allowed me to just focus on administration which is something I’ve always enjoyed and the sites have continued to grow. 

I still love these sites and having had the opportunity to be apart of them has been a great honor for me. That being said, a little while ago I realized that I was ready to do something else. The world has changed a lot over the past 9 years and so has my life. With that in mind I started to hand over a lot of my administration tasks (password resets, username changes, email inquiries) a few months ago to another great admin at Escalate Media. The process has been going smoothly and I think I’m ready for the next step which is to step down as admin of The Building Network and it’s many sites. I’ll still be around but I’ve given up ownership in the sites and I’m going to step aside and let someone else take the reigns. 

So, what does that mean for the members of this site? Nothing really. The site will continue to operate as it always has and I’ll make sure that is the case. The Building Network will live on and continue to be the place where the pros meet. The reality is that I have been less and less involved in the sites over the past few years anyways so me leaving will have little to no impact. I just wanted to let everyone know what was going on and why.

I want to thank everyone who made this site possible over the years. The members of this site have always been great and most of all the Moderators are what make this site possible. They are the backbone of this site and a few of them have been with me since the beginning. Thank You for all your help. It’s been an honor working with you. :thumbsup:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Great Idea:thumbup: ( this site) Good luck on your future


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Thank you for all of your hard work through the years:thumbsup:. All the best for your future endeavors.


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

THANKS NATHAN, lets hope the future is bright for you!!!! Yes indeed- this is an AWESOME site. DSJOHN


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

I am just so glad that this forum came along, and by and far it is amazing thanks to all the hard work and I am sure long hours that you have devoted making it a success. Thank you so much for all the hard work you have done Nathan . Thanks again Silver.:thumbsup:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks Nathan, for starting this site,,, and letting us know that we have to start blameing someone else now, instead of you!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Nathan's leaving? 
Who's gonna moderate Silver @ Darren??:jester:


All the best to ya Nathan:thumbup: Hope to see you on the cover of Forbes soon .


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

I haven't been around nearly long enough for my opinion to hold any weight, but thank you Nathan! 
I appreciate all the hard work you've poured into these sites and what you've done for us. All of you, mods as well.
Thank you!


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks Nathen, Ive made some great contacts, Learnt more than i could ever imagined, And even made a few friends, All the best for your next stage in life.


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks mang this site is great just started here couldn't have asked for a better resource. very lucky to find this i think.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh my God:blink: Nathan is a painter









Thanks for the site Nathan, it has expanded my knowledge, and best of all, I have been able to explain that knowledge to H.O,GC,and DWC a lot better......
I can win fights easily now with painters, as to why they should use a proper primer or sealer. I can out talk my supply guy on materials and tools now. And most of all,,, I have learned a lot about sheep from the Kiwi's....

When I first found this site, I thought, "Just how much is there, to talk about drywall:blink:,,,, Well almost 3 years later, I'm still here..

But on the other hand, what sane person wants to listen to someone talk about drywall..... So that's what makes this site great, there's some place for us nut cases to hang out.:thumbup:

Thank you Nathan


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks Nathan and all the best for the future :thumbsup:
I can't thank DWT and the guy's enough for the help that you just can't find anywhere else. It's great to compare and share the way things are done in other countries around the world, how else would we find out about new tools and products.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I see that a couple of new names have popped up on here that look like mods, *John_BN* and *Juan M*. Are these the new guys? If so welcome, and dont be shy. Most of us dont bite.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

What to say....I'm not as eloquent when it comes to such matters as some others.

The character Max, in the book The Max Strategy, said 'Today's goal is tomorrow's rut'. So thank you for leaving us this (fine) rut of yours, while you go off and look for a new one. 

The best to you, Nathan. Hope whatever the future holds is bright, right for you.


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

Thanks Nathan, as per most tapers we do our trade thinking that our way is the "only" way to tape. I'm thankfull to find this site because it has taught me to have an open mind and try new things. Different styles, different tools, and needless to say very different guys lol. It's a great when we can come together help each other out to better our career and production. With this site all these things have happened for many people including myself, and for that i thank you!:thumbup:


----------



## Scott_w (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks for all your hard work Nathan! All the best in the future. I hope you still check in and follow the board.

scott


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Mmmm, Nathens gone................So can we post pretty pictures now :no:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

JustMe said:


> What to say....I'm not as eloquent when it comes to such matters as some others.
> 
> The character Max, in the book The Max Strategy, said 'Today's goal is tomorrow's rut'. So thank you for leaving us this (fine) rut of yours, while you go off and look for a new one.
> 
> The best to you, Nathan. Hope whatever the future holds is bright, right for you.


Not eloquent? :blink: ....you can do my eulogy


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Kiwiman said:


> Not eloquent? :blink: ....you can do my eulogy


If it gets me away from the cold, soon, you've got a deal.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

gazman said:


> I see that a couple of new names have popped up on here that look like mods, *John_BN* and *Juan M*. Are these the new guys? If so welcome, and dont be shy. Most of us dont bite.


 They are the new administrator's.


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

DWT is an excellent place to escape and unwind just like your favorite coffee shop or tavern. Just like CHEERS there are many interesting patrons in your establishment and I really appreciate the opportunity to get to know them. 

Nathen next time your in Chicago contact me as I would love to meet and buy you lunch or dinner. Joe


----------

